# 686 + New Era



## boarderaholic (Aug 13, 2007)

What the stores bring in is all they get. Once it's gone, it's gone.


----------



## Guest (Oct 22, 2007)

I did not like the jacket with the hat built in. it felt like my head was being yanked back by it.


----------



## lisevolution (Sep 20, 2007)

It is very limited...once it's gone forget it. You may be able to find it on e-bay but that's it. I waited an hour too long when NewEra released those super limited DC sneakers with the baseball threading and have been kicking myself since. Had I just cut out of work a bit earlier I could have had one of the rarest sneakers of the year but oh well. If you're into it I suggest you get it now


----------



## Guest (Oct 22, 2007)

i see.. hopefully they got em in toronto... i mean the new era flag ship store is there so hopefully the stores that carry 686 will have the times line
its only october..... in the east that means the season wont start till at least december

so hopefully people here arent rushing out to get new gear


----------



## Guest (Oct 24, 2007)

does anyone know if the hats are interchangeable?
Im a size L but the hat tht came with the one i tried on was too small for my head...
also does anyone know why online theyre 320 but in the shop its 440? man the canadian dollar is the same as the american one..... shipping cant be that much eh?


----------

